# For your approval



## Sliceofpie (Feb 13, 2011)

This is what he will have his first few weeks ...


----------



## Sliceofpie (Feb 13, 2011)

At some point some combination of this


----------



## Sliceofpie (Feb 13, 2011)

This is where the thermostat is near the middle....


----------



## Sliceofpie (Feb 13, 2011)

and with the roof on..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great but you will probably find that with a cage that large, you will need two heat emitters.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I suggest you zip tie very well the grids that make your lid. With only the plastic connectors the lid is not strong enough and may collapse and fall in the cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I love it,so cute!  I have the same size cages for my gang, they have their own heat controlled room so no CHE for me.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's lovely! Lots of room! Everything looks safe - great wheel, fleece, toys. You're going to have one happy hedgie! I love how everything matches. You did a great job.


----------



## Sliceofpie (Feb 13, 2011)

The lid is zip tied well just probably cant see it in the pictures


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Sliceofpie said:


> The lid is zip tied well just probably cant see it in the pictures


 I thought about that... I don't have great eyes anymore. :lol:

It looks great, I'm sure your hedgie will love it!


----------

